# Foam and nails



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi All! 

Dumb question: can I nail or pin into foam? Does it really hold or is glue an absolute necessity? 

I may do a simpler preliminary layout, just to get some experience with layout, wiring, et al. Will track/roadbed hold with just nails or pins? 

Thanks! 

Steve


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I use sewing pins (tiny head) to fasten down my track, then touch the head with a bit of flat black paint. I build in N scale, so there's not much weight riding the rails, and the track holds still. In HO or larger, I'm not sure what would happen...might loosen the pins over time.

Welcome to the Model Train Forum (MTF), and Merry Christmas!


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Hopefully you are using EPS foam and not the white stuff. I used Liquid Nails "Projects" to glue cork roadbed to foam. A pack of the modeling pins is a must. They are cheap and make everything easier. I used Fusion Fiber on my track instead of glue and ballast. I used the Atlas screws here and there to keep things in place while Fusion Fiber cured. You tint it with acrylic paint in the water when you mix it to get the color you want. As long as you don't seal it or paint over it with latex, you can reconstitute Fusion Fiber by spraying it with water till it returns to its mush consistency and take everything apart. I haven't done that. YMMV.

In the attached photo, the dark gray is FF with ballast pushed into it. FF has glue which holds them. The light brown is FF as I lay track by pushing the track into it. Here's a thread on FF with more photos: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/con...llast-ground-cover.177479/#convMessage-178496


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I am filling a similar path as stejones82.
My Google fu is weak as I can't find the fusion fiber
I have found supertite fusion tack fabric glue and aleene fabric fusion
The link didn't work for me


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You can use caulk also, or what i did was sink , well push , those nylon wall anchores into the foam and then go over them with white glue. What ever works.


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Fusion Fiber is sold in a couple places. Here is the link to the company that makes and sells it. The owner is a very helpful guy: http://www.scenerymadeeasy.com


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm using extruded foam and some leftover white foam risers from 1st layout. The big change I'm doing on the 2.1 version is using clear caulk to hold the foam and track down instead of glue and instead of it all down the edges I'm going to put dabs in strategic locations and none at all on the turnouts. Using the "foam nails" / pins to hold it in place until the caulk cures. We'll see how this works out


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Thanks all, I will have to experiment. 

Still wondering if nails/pins ALONE will hold the track/roadbed in place for operation.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Stejones82 said:


> Thanks all, I will have to experiment.
> 
> Still wondering if nails/pins ALONE will hold the track/roadbed in place for operation.


Depends on how high they stick up and my thinking is that over time there might be just enough movement to wallow out the holes in foam and eventual derailment


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you live near a place that sells it, Homasote (a compressed paper product) can be glued to the top of the foam, and it will hold track nails very securely. I really don't think nails or pins would hold well in just foam.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have an American Flyer layout using original AF and K-Line track because of the broader K-line curves. I laid down a layer of cork on blue foam board, using Liquid Nails. I added additional ties then ballasted the track using thinned Elmer's glue to hold it together which dries clear. No other means of fastening the track down is needed. That was 8 years ago. Nothing has moved nor will it. I did use T pins to hold the cork down while it dried when doing a radius then pulled them out after the glue dried and then I laid track. Way back when, when I was in HO, I did the same thing then too. The glue soaked ballast is the key to holding the track. Just like the real thing.
No, nails and pins alone will not hold into the foam board. 

Kenny


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Here is mine, version 2.0, using clear caulk under risers and under the track once the risers are cured, pins will come out when all cured


----------

